# Got prescribed Celexa. Whose taken it before?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Today I got prescribed Celexa by my psychiatrist.

I am well aware that SSRI's make you feel more spaced out and worse the first couple weeks.

What I want to know is have any of you gotten past that and benefited from this drug and if not is there another drug that you prefer?

Thanks,

Jayden


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

First drug that was prescribed to me, that and diazapams. Celexa helped me immensely. You could say it destroyed or at least blocked out the DP after 2 weeks of taking it. I was on only 20mg which isn't high, and im surprised it helped me because my anxiety was horrific, i couldn't go out of the house at the time. So it helped me a lot. But different meds effect different people. As for the side effects it made me feel a bit drowsy for the first few days, and some stomach pain wasn't too bad. Long time side effects was tiredness.

This drug helped me get on with basic life activities and helped me to function at a normal level. It made DP so much more easier to live with and i don't think i had a panic attack once while under its influence which was approximately 6 months. I'm off them now, and while i feel way more weird when i was on them, my DP has only increased a little and ive only had 2 panic attacks since ive been off them.

This is my experience with the drug. I wish you luck.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Fluke said:


> First drug that was prescribed to me, that and diazapams. Celexa helped me immensely. You could say it destroyed or at least blocked out the DP after 2 weeks of taking it. I was on only 20mg which isn't high, and im surprised it helped me because my anxiety was horrific, i couldn't go out of the house at the time. So it helped me a lot. But different meds effect different people. As for the side effects it made me feel a bit drowsy for the first few days, and some stomach pain wasn't too bad. Long time side effects was tiredness.
> 
> This drug helped me get on with basic life activities and helped me to function at a normal level. It made DP so much more easier to live with and i don't think i had a panic attack once while under its influence which was approximately 6 months. I'm off them now, and while i feel way more weird when i was on them, my DP has only increased a little and ive only had 2 panic attacks since ive been off them.
> 
> This is my experience with the drug. I wish you luck.


Thats great to hear Fluke. I'm glad for you that your DP is overall getting better!

I'm only being prescribed 10mg to start because the psych thinks I may be sensitive to medication.

Well thanks so much for your post I really appreciate it. I don't feel so nervous about taking it now.


----------



## yongyutu (Jul 4, 2011)

I think so, for many people to help.

_______________
microsoft office 2007
purchase microsoft office
microsoft office for mac


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Only been on two weeks but I'm hopeful. I'll keep you posted with results. So far I've noticed, I'm less inclined to go down and explore a really negative thought. It's weird, I'll want to get really depressed about my situation, but it seems as if it stops me. We'll see. I'm hoping it will kill the depression and anxiety, and maybe the DP will follow.


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi there!

I was prescribed Celexa before the DP really started. I originally took it for anxiety. And, like others have commented, it helped me GREATLY. My anxiety was so much better. However, I feel that since the DP has started, I am much more sensitive to serotonin. So, I am no longer on the higher dosage of Celexa (I was on 40, but dissociation got worse on that dose, I believe because serotonin was too high). I am back down to about 25, which keeps the DP and anxiety manageable. However, I feel if I go too low, then my anxiety skyrockets. And, if I go too high, then my DP skyrockets. It's a very sensitive balance. Off of it, I am significantly worse. Overall, it is a drug that is helping me but sometimes needs to be suplemented with an anti-anxiety for panic attacks that it cannot always prevent. If you are only taking Celexa for DP and anxiety related to DP, then there is a good chance you will find satisfaction with it. Good luck! I hope it works out for you!

-Mikayla


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

kpaiva said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was prescribed Celexa before the DP really started. I originally took it for anxiety. And, like others have commented, it helped me GREATLY. My anxiety was so much better. However, I feel that since the DP has started, I am much more sensitive to serotonin. So, I am no longer on the higher dosage of Celexa (I was on 40, but dissociation got worse on that dose, I believe because serotonin was too high). I am back down to about 25, which keeps the DP and anxiety manageable. However, I feel if I go too low, then my anxiety skyrockets. And, if I go too high, then my DP skyrockets. It's a very sensitive balance. Off of it, I am significantly worse. Overall, it is a drug that is helping me but sometimes needs to be suplemented with an anti-anxiety for panic attacks that it cannot always prevent. If you are only taking Celexa for DP and anxiety related to DP, then there is a good chance you will find satisfaction with it. Good luck! I hope it works out for you!
> 
> -Mikayla


Hey I appreciate your reply. I started taking it in May and only used it for like 10 days. Made DP way worse


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Hey I appreciate your reply. I started taking it in May and only used it for like 10 days. Made DP way worse


No problem. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Trust me, I would have switched off Celexa if it wasn't for the anxiety. From my experience, it has not helped with the DP, but know that it has helped some others.


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm actually on my third week of Citalopram (Celexa generic)and it has worked wonders. I do need to warn you the first two week were really rough and the side effects were extreme. As long as you stay with it and tell yourself its all going to get better, you will recover and love life again.


----------

